# Thoughts on the Normal and the Paranormal



## Bleipriester

Let´s define paranormal at first. What the heck is that? A bum inhaling his own excrements from a bagel bag? Yes, maybe, but it is not what I meant.
Well, isn´t the paranormal everything that cannot be explained with the known law of nature? Maybe a ghost as simple example.
Atheists will face a terrible fate. Once their bodies stopped working, they will cease to exist. No heaven, no hell, no reincarnation. That´s it for them. Horrible! No paranormal, unless "magic" is just another law of nature we don´t understand. Like the dark energy of the space, many paranormal events might be essential for the normal to exist. Maybe, the normal even bases on the paranormal, which is the basis of any religion. Just calculate the likelihood of our existence in accordance with our scientific explanation of our being.
The normal is an example why it might be ridiculous to deny the paranormal. Aren´t we paranormal?
According to our science, everything has a cause. What caused the universe, then?
Let us travel to the non-material dimension and tell a ghost that has never heard of the universe and the human kind that we humans are normal and the ghost is paranormal. How would that ghost react? Wouldn´t it assume we are just other ghosts that tell it some nonsense because our story is just too paranormal to be reality?
Another great example is time. Time can run in an unlimited number of different velocities at the same...
...yes, at the same time. So isn´t time just an adjustable parameter of being? The faster you travel, the slower runs the time for you. This is a proven fact that cannot be denied. So, we at our current velocity (speed of earth around the sun, speed of the sun around a black hole, speed of that black hole around whatever and so on) feel our velocity of time as a given standard. Other cultures on other planets that could be in a part of a galaxy that for example doesn´t reside in its outskirts could live in a completely different velocity of time - but at the same time as we live.
That means that through time it is possible to create an unlimited number of dimensions in the same room that are even connect with each other in real time - by the accepted law of nature.
Sure, human fantasy isn´t necessarily reality but there is no paranormal. The material world is just an extension of the non-material world. The law of nature proves that. Ghosts might be even more real than human bodies because they exist in the basic dimension and would not cease to exist even if the whole universe explodes.
The normal provides the being with solid environments and this is a useful tool but in the end it is some kind of virtual reality made to provide reality. A gift that makes being a pleasure.


----------



## Dalia

Good evening, the paranormal exists because something happens that is not part of our reality of our space time and we exercise a small part of our brain.
The testimonies of apparition of phantoms exist since the night of the times one does not simply say that all his testimonies are lies.
One can also ask what is a ghost exactly? A deceased person who manifests or a cliché of a past moment perceived by us?


----------



## Abishai100

_*Fairy Dust?*_

Here's an abnormal (if not paranormal) issue/question:

"Do illegal/dangerous performance-enhancing steroids alter the brain/mind as well as the body/muscles?"

The American comic book super-villain Bane (DC Comics) is a pumped-up super-brute who uses his might to give everyone terrible 'goosebumps.'

The Christian Bible suggests that souls passes to heaven and that Earthly spirits create realms of 'beneficial magic.'

Maybe there's something in the human mind that makes us susceptible to curiosities about bio-chemical 'strangeness' and cultural 'deformities,' which is why we make goosebump-films such as _Swamp Thing_ and _Ghosts of Mississippi_.

IMO, the next frontier of science and religion is *The Vitruvian Man*.


----------

